# Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen



## crim0rs (20. September 2012)

*Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen*

Moin,

an meinem neuen Gehäuse hab ich neuerdings Gehäuselüfter 

An meinem Mainboard ist aber nur ein Steckplatz für System-Fan.. Also habe ich ein Y-Kabel besorgt. Ich kann ja jetzt nur einen Lüfter mit Temperatursteuerung versehen. Das ist dann der Steckplatz am Y-Kabel mit dem zusätzlichen Kabel.

Welchen Lüfter soll ich temperaturgesteuert lassen? Bei meinem gehäuse bläst vorne unten einer rein und hinten oben einer raus. Ich fände es logisch, dass der hinten rausblasende temp-gesteuert ist. Was sagt Ihr dazu ?

Und wie soll ich den anderen Lüfter dann einstellen (Spannung). Läuft der uneingestellt auf 12V also 100% Fan-Speed ? Wenn Ja, wo kann ich diesen einstellen?

Habe gehört im BIOS muss man die Spannung dann runtersetzen ? Könntet ihr mir bitte sagen wie das geht oder eine Anleitung für das Bios verlinken, falls es überhaupt von dort aus geht ?


Vielen dank,

Gruß
crim0rs


----------



## der_knoben (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen*

Lüfter werden nur temperaturgesteuert, wenn diese auch über einen 4pin Anschluss verfügen. Genauso muss auch das Y-Kabel an einen 4pin angesteckt werden am Mainboard, sonst geht es auch nicht.

Weiterhin solltest du überprüfen, wieviel watt dein Lüfteranschluss am MB überhaupt dauerhaft bereitstellen kannst, nicht dass der nachher futsch ist.

Gehäuselüfter kann man auch per Adapter (5V,7V, 12V) direkt ans NT anschließen. Auch dafür gibt es Y-Adapter. Den Anschluss mittels 5V Y-Adapter ans NT halte ich im Übrigen für die beste Variante. Die Kühlleistung steigt bei höheren Voltzahlen nur wenig, dafür aber die Lautstärke meist doch recht stark.


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen*

Es können auch 3 Pin Lüfter temperaturgesteuert werden. Dann aber über die Spannung und nicht über PWM. Wenn es vom MB unterstützt wird, geht es aber.

Wenn die Lüfter über die Spannung geregelt werden, werden eigentlich beide geregelt. (allerdings beide gleich) Der 3. Pin ist nur zum Auslesen der Geschwindigkeit. Das geht dann nur mit einem. 
Bei mir funktioniert das so.

Wie viel W das Board bringt, könntest du mal nachgucken, für 2 Lüfter sollte es aber eigentlich reichen.


----------



## der_knoben (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen*

Ja, stimmt, hatte temperaturgesteuert mit PWM verwechselt. Sry


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen*

Die Regelung selbst erfolgt bei 3 Pin per Spannung oder bei 4 Pin per PWM ( Unterbrechungen bei 12V ). Du müßtest im Handbuch schauen ob sich der Anschluß regeln läßt, oder du nimmst eine günstige Lüftersteuerung und machst die Regelung manuell. Bei dem Adapterkabel lassen sich beide gleichzeitig regeln, nur wird lediglich von einem Lüfter die Drehzahl ausgelesen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen*

Wozu im Handbuch schauen, probier es doch einfach aus. Das geht normalerweise schneller als ewig im Handbuch zu suchen.


----------



## crim0rs (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen*

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_ga-g41m-es2l_1.1_e.pdf
Hier wäre das Handbuch dazu. Muss leider für 3 Stunden offline, bin in 3 Stunden zurück, dann probier ich es !

Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen*

Lt dem Handbuch wird der Sys Fan nicht über das Bios geregelt bzw eingestellt. Er wird daher wohl permanent mit Fullspeed laufen. Man könnte wie schon erwähnt ein Adapterkabel oder eine manuelle Steuerung nehmen.


----------



## crim0rs (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Er wird daher wohl permanent mit Fullspeed laufen.



Laut Speedfan dreht der Sys Fan gerade mit ~1300 rpm... 1800 sind max... Ich werd einfach mal den anderen lüfter auch anschliessen und checken was da so läuft ^^

Und auch wenn das fullspeed sein sollte, dann haben die Lüfter-Macher ja 'n ordentliches, fast unhörbares design hingekriegt ^^


----------



## crim0rs (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen*

Also der hintere rausblasende Lüfter ist ziemlich angenehm leise, der vordere saugende Lüfter ist jetzt auch angeschlossen. Klingt irgendwie leicht lauter... Allerdings immernoch im angenehmen Bereich... Nur macht es keinen Sinn denke ich, den auf Fullspeed laufen zu lassen.

Also werde ich mir so ein 5V Adapterkabel besorgen... Kann mir jemand eventuell einen Link bei www.amazon.de oder www.ebay.de posten ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen*

Hier, da gehen gleich drei Lüfter dran.

Das der vordere etwas lauter ist, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass er die Luft durch das Gitter saugt. Wieso auch immer das so ist, es ist lauter, als wenn er durchpustet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen*

Wie wäre es einfach mit so einer Steuerung?


----------



## netheral (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen*

Hält das eigentlich ein Anschluss am Board aus, also mehrere Lüfter an einem Stecker?

Die Frage habe ich mir selber einmal gestellt, weil ich ursprünglich 2 CPU Lüfter haben wollte, aber nirgendwo sicher beantwortet bekommen. Ich glaube, Gigabyte gibt für einen Anschluss 400 mA als absolutes Maximum an. Wie es mit anderen Herstellern ist, habe ich nicht finden können.

Dennoch gab es sehr widersprüchliche Aussagen: Einige behaupteten, bereits bei zwei Standardlüftern wäre der Anschluss wahrscheinlich schnell defekt, andere behaupteten sogar 6 Lüfter an einem Anschluss seien machbar.

Kennt sich da jemand aus? Was stimmt? Ich persönlich würde mich bis zur Klärung dieser Frage nicht über 0,4 A bewegen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Y-Kabel anschließen*

Hängt vom Board ab. Bei mir sind es 1A. (zumindest am CPU Anschluss)

Wenn du nirgends was findest, frag einfach beim Hersteller nach. (Wenn es den Hersteller gibt, kannst du das auch hier im Supportforum machen)


----------

